

A Generation Lost in the Bazaar & The Design of Design - gits1225
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2349257

======
koopajah
Already discussed here today : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4407188>

~~~
gits1225
I didn't see it on the front page when I was submitting, and HN link checker
didn't catch it since the url is different.

